# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Looking For Mandolin Players

## guitharsis

The String Song Mandolin Orchestra is currently looking for new members. The orchestra is a community non-profit group based in ROCHESTER, NY. #We are especially looking for anyone playing mandolin, mandola, or mando-cello but all string instruments are included. #The orchestra plays a variety of music which includes old time, American, Celtic, Renaissance and classical. #All skill levels are welcome.

http://www.gitfidmando.com/ssmo.html

----------


## Mockingbird

where/when/how often do you guys meet? I live...relatively close to Rochester, and both my father and I play(I'm beginning mandolin, he's pretty experianced with mando, bouzouki, guitar, etc) and it would be fun to play with a group :-)

----------


## Eugene

Well, I'm a good 6+ hours out of Rochester, but good luck with it, Doreen.

----------


## guitharsis

Thanks, Eugene.

Mockingbird, the group meets about once a month at the Design Center in Rochester, N.Y. We'd love to have you join us. You can contact Kevin Mathers kmathers@frontiernet.net or Brad Adams badams@hilton.k12.ny.us

----------


## BrucePHammond

Guitharsis

From your username, you sound like someone who can work out the details satisfactorily in the end. Just writing to say your username is the favorite one I have seen so far. I am far from NY in Texas, but may be in Rochester sometime this year or next for some research. So will keep your webpage filed somewhere.
Hambonepicker

----------


## BrucePHammond

Doreen,
After viewing your webpage link, would like to find out if someone in your orchestra is interested in acquiring a nice old bass, and let me know. It's about two hours from you. Please email me. caphambone@yahoo.com
Bruce 
Hambonepicker.

----------


## mandosis

I had the opportunity to hear the String Song Mandolin Orchestra perform yesterday at Genesee Country Village and Museum in Mumford NY; the performance was part of the Old Time Fiddler's Fair held there each summer. 

The performance was great! Very nice musical selections.

----------


## rhetoric

When you say "all skill levels," do you really mean it? I play guitar and mandolin, but mostly by ear and I'm not quitting my day job and so it depends. I'm from Churchville.

----------


## ffpizza5

Hi

When is the next get together? Do you have a song list you could email me so I can brush-up on song/tunes you are playing?

Cheers

Conrad

ffpizza5@hotmail.com
markb@romestripsteel.com

----------


## allenhopkins

String Song gave a solid two sets at the Genesee Country Village Fiddlers' Fair. I was stage managing the main stage, as I've done for 25+ years, and was impressed with their performance. From observation, I would suggest that some music-reading ability would definitely be helpful if one wanted to join, and that the orchestra's repertoire is quite eclectic. It's not "jamming" on standard bluegrass, Celtic or old-time fare. They play some original compositions, some Celtic tunes, and some "Americana" mateial, lilting more than driving, and consciously arranged. Made me think of the 19th-20th century mandolin orchestras. I wish them the best as an addition to Rochester-area music. And, parenthetically, I don't know how many realize the high level of regional music in the Rochester area. There are attractive opportunities to learn and participate in Irish, Cajun, and old-time music, as well as more generic "folk" and "fiddle band" material. It's a good place to be a musician.

----------


## guitharsis

Looks like this thread got away from me. #Didn't intend to not respond to questions and comments.

mandosis, thanks!

Hambonepicker, thanks for the compliment re my user name.
If you do come to Rochester, please look us up.

rhetoric and ffpizza5, hope that some of your questions were answered by Allen's post. #I agree that music-reading ability is helpful but may not always be necessary i.e. if you're not playing melody and can play chords, or if you can just pick up the melody by ear. #I did some of that last week when I was given the wrong part to play sightreading Christmas music.

Allen - great review. #I wasn't at the Genesee County Fiddlers Fair and actually haven't played with the group since July, and other than last practice won't play with them again until next spring. # You really described the group and the music well. #I loved your descriptors of the groups eclectic repertoire and "lilting more than driving and consciously arranged" music.

----------


## nilodnam

Wow, I didn't even know about this thread. I am Jim Davis, the acting music director. Yes, everyone is welcome. We play most of our tunes from written music, but if you want to give it a shot and learn to read music, you are more than welcome. I can help people get started with reading on mandolin/violin or guitar. We have mandolins, an octave mando, a flute, violins, a viola, a cello, various double bass when available, guitars, banjo, a flute on occasion. It is a great group, and I am proud and honored to lead them.

The founder, Dennis Monroe, was a dear friend and partner in music who is no longer with us. You can read more about the group and Dennis here:

http://www.gitfidmando.com/ssmo.html

Practice is on average every two weeks on Sat. from 3:30-5:30PM.

Our current song list is:

SSMO Song List
·	Ash Grove
·	Ashokan Farewell
·	Beaumont Rag
·	Blue Grass Stomp
·	Les Bouffons
·	Boys Of The Bluehill
·	Brandenburg Concerto III  First Movement
·	The Downfall of Paris
·	Eleanor Plunkett
·	Fishers Hornpipe
·	Gilmans Retreat
·	Habanera
·	Helas Madame
·	The Hills of Lorne
·	Humeurs
·	Japan
·	Lannigans Ball
·	Moderato
·	Old Joe Clark & June Apple
·	Parsons Farewell
·	Pavan Lesquercarde
·	Ronde
·	Splendid Shilling
·	Swing 42
·	Up Jumped The Devil
·	Wilsons Wilde

----------


## mandosis

Hello Jim

Thank you for the information and song list

I'm still a beginner, but have hopes of maybe playing with your group "someday". #Do you have copies of the song list which could be purchased? I will need to practice at home and try to build up the skills and courage to play in public....yes, I have performance anxiety. #

I really enjoyed hearing you at Mumford. #You made it look and sound like a lot of fun!

Thanks

Vicky

----------


## mandosis

Hi Jim, me again

I forgot to add that I would be looking for sheet music, not tab. 

Vicky

----------


## guitharsis

Vicky,
Don't know if Jim is following this thread but I'll make him aware that you would like some sheet music. I have some extra copies of some of it and can mail them to you to get you started.
Doreen

----------


## mandosis

Thanks, Doreen!

I'll pm you with my address

Vicky

----------


## mandosis

Woops, no I won't, your email isn't listed

Please email me if you want to get in touch via snail mail

Thanks

Vicky

----------


## nilodnam

Vicky or anyone else, feel free to email me at 
jdavis002@rochester.rr.com

if you have questions about the SSMO, String Song Mandolin Orchestra.

The nice thing about a group is that if you miss a note or measure, someone else is going to play it. It takes the pressure off of you and helps with performance anxiety.

Jim Davis

----------

